# 1С + wine (родной, не от etersoft)

## blackbumer

Работает ли у кого нибудь 1С на wine (родной, не от etersoft)     :Shocked: 

перечитано куча форумов и этот в том числе - в поиск не отправлять    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ответы хочелось бы получить четкие и последовательные - в таком виде:

 uname -a (x86 и x86_64 интересуют)

 wine --version

 шаманство проделанное после установки wine

 Версия 1С

P.S. Огромное спасибо за ответы по теме     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Galchonok

Машинке под которой это делали счаз нету уже ... так что приблизительно скажу

#  uname -a (x86 и x86_64 интересуют)

x86

# wine --version

0.9.19

# шаманство проделанное после установки wine

ни какого

# Версия 1С 

7.7

----------------

проблемма обноружилась только одна: работал с БД только один пользователей, когда 2й хотел подключится к этой базе - вываливалосась 1C`ка с ошибкой блокировки мета данных. ТЕ в один момент времени с БД мог работать только один пользователь

----------

## m0rtal

странно... у меня тоже 1С 7.7, последний wine, amd64... и не запускается, собака!

установился отлично, при запуске выдаёт splash screen, дооооолго грузится... и в итоге ничего не происходит  :Sad: 

please advice!

----------

## m0rtal

вот лог:

 *Quote:*   

> m0rtal@m0rtal_gentoo ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/1Cv77/BIN $ wine 1cv7l.exe
> 
> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\1Cv77\\BIN\\Type32.dll") not found
> 
> err:module:import_dll Library Type32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\1Cv77\\BIN\\Frame.dll") not found
> ...

 

зря он жалуется, потому как все указанные библиотеки лежат именно там, где он их и ищет...

----------

## mango123

Из обычно винды... Поищи эти длл-ки.

----------

## m0rtal

нашёл, подставил, запустилось... и виснет на стадии "Загрузка структуры данных программы"...

это уже после настройки информационной базы...

----------

## m0rtal

Сразу после старта 1С в консоль выдаёт

 *Quote:*   

> fixme:msvcrt:MSVCRT_setlocale :Codepage only locale not implemented

 

после запуска информационной базы - следующая ошибка:

 *Quote:*   

> fixme:ole:GetHGlobalFromILockBytes cbSize is 7873024

 

и всё, на этом виснет...

----------

## m0rtal

обновился до последнего wine (0.9.45), те же грабли  :Sad: 

----------

